# Metal poly or just poly brissels for sidewalk snow removal?



## 4man

I just got a sweeper for my toro dingo but it has metal ploy brissels instead of just ploy. Do you think the metal will scratch the walks?


----------



## Philbilly2

How green is the concrete?


----------



## cretebaby

4man;876353 said:


> I just got a sweeper for my toro dingo but it has metal ploy brissels instead of just ploy. Do you think the metal will scratch the walks?


Can you try it somewhere that won't matter if it does scratch?


----------



## 4man

The concrete is 1 year old.

I will still try it on a section, I know the metal is in there to extend the brooms life,but I didn't know what other guys are using?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I would try it on the road you live on!


----------



## michaelo2790

*scratch*

They wont scratch but it will for sure leave little bits of metal residue as the broom wears and this spring you will have a surface issue of rust on the concrete. It happenend to me. I would go all poly.


----------



## betmr

I have two 5 ft. sweepsters on Toro Groundsmasters. I use combo Steel/Polly brush heads on both. Also two Gravely 4 ft. walk behinds. They were always polly, but this year I was able to get brush heads for them directly from Sweepster, & have converted to Steel/Polly on them as well. It is not damaging to Asphalt or Concrete when brushes are adjusted right, and they clean the surface and hold up better & longer than striaght polly. Myself, I will always use the combo. Combos clear heavy & compacted snow better.


----------



## Philbilly2

used a metal/ poly combo on the last snow/ freezing sleet/ rain/ whatever that was and the broom cleaned everything the best with metal brissels cutting into the ice


----------



## crawford_d

betmr;903390 said:


> I have two 5 ft. sweepsters on Toro Groundsmasters. I use combo Steel/Polly brush heads on both. Also two Gravely 4 ft. walk behinds. They were always polly, but this year I was able to get brush heads for them directly from Sweepster, & have converted to Steel/Polly on them as well. It is not damaging to Asphalt or Concrete when brushes are adjusted right, and they clean the surface and hold up better & longer than striaght polly. Myself, I will always use the combo. Combos clear heavy & compacted snow better.


Hey betmr
Would you be interesting in my broom that is for sale? It has brand new segments of poly/steal. Tractor is for sale as well, 4 x 4. 563-880-7940


----------

